# Monster



## pizzakid

Persian: 'ghool', probably from Arabic


----------



## sam1978

*Italian: Mostro.*


----------



## Winter

Spanish: Monstruo


----------



## peri+kleos

Greek: Τέρας (Τeras)


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian: 

*monstru* (*bestie* and *fiară *are mostly used figuratively, they actually mean "beast")

In Swedish: 

*monster* 

 robbie


----------



## Kraus

In *Russian*: чудовище (chudòvishe)


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish: *hirviö*


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:  monstro
Afrikaans:  monster


----------



## בעל-חלומות

*Hebrew: *מפלצת


----------



## Kangy

^ When writing with any writing system different from the Latin alphabet, would you mind transliterating so that people can get an idea of how to pronounce words?

Thanks


----------



## Maja

Serbian: *čudovište*.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

*Dutch*: monster

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Flaminius

Hello 



> *Hebrew: *מפלצת


To be read, _mifletset_.

*Japanese:*
怪物 (_kaibutsu_)


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: monstro.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
netvor(associates with "non-creature"), 
obluda (cf.: Greek: Τέρας (Τeras))
monstrum (>Latin)

In Lithuanian: 
pabaisa (cf.: baisus = awfull)
monstras


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

In Basque:
*
mamu / munstro


*


----------



## Nizo

pizzakid said:


> Persian: 'ghool', probably from Arabic


 
I don't know if you know this, but we also use the word *ghoul *in English.  See the definition at Answers.com:  http://www.answers.com/ghoul.


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian:

*monster*


----------



## dn88

*Polish:* _potwór_


----------



## Setwale_Charm

pizzakid said:


> Persian: 'ghool', probably from Arabic


 
Do you there is a similar word in English: ghoul? not much used though... a bit outdated...


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Kraus said:


> In *Russian*: чудовище (chudòvishe)


 
Also: монстр


----------



## elroy

The Arabic word is, unsurprisingly, غول (_ghuul_).


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> The Arabic word is, unsurprisingly, غول (_ghuul_).


 
Also, وحش (waHsh) is widely used as monster.


----------



## valo__fan

Turkish:
Monster:"Canavar" or "yaratık"


----------



## apmoy70

peri+kleos said:


> Greek: Τέρας (Τeras)..


...or *«θηρίο»* [θiˈɾi.ɔ] neuter diminutive of the Classical 3rd declension masc. noun *«θήρ» tʰḗr* (nom. sing.), *«θηρός» tʰērós* (gen. sing.), which originally meant _wild beast_.

The MoGr *«τέρας»* [ˈte.ɾas] (neut.) comes from the Classical 3rd declension neut. noun *« τέρας» téras* (nom. sing.), *«τέρατος» tératŏs* (gen, sing.) --> _sign, emblem, wonder, monster_ (possibly from PIE *kʷer- _magical sign, omen_ and with cognates the Skt. कृ (kṛ), _to make, perform_, Lith. kēras, _magic, sorcery_, Proto-Slavic *čarъ, _idem_).


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*: _monstre_


----------



## nimak

Macedonian

чудовиште (čudovište) [t͡ʃu`dɔviʃtɛ]


----------



## KalAlbè

Haitian Creole: *Mons*


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian: *Szörny*.


----------

